# Pickiest eater ever



## I3rowneyedgrrl (Sep 18, 2006)

Soo i have bought nutra for puppies and candidae and penny lane wont touch them. i have to hand feed them to her, yet she will of course eat the bulldogs grown up food and even the nasty cat food. i dont get itttttt. so I have decided that i dont care about healthy food anymore. what is your dogs favorite junky kinda food? like is there a colorful yummy kind that isnt those brown cylinder shaped pieces? i want something to mix with her healthy stuff cuz im sick of her not eating.

i have tried to just sit it out so that when she gets hungry enough she will eat it but that is just not really working.. she eats like a tablespoon of food a day


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Soo i have bought nutra for puppies and candidae and penny lane wont touch them. i have to hand feed them to her, yet she will of course eat the bulldogs grown up food and even the nasty cat food. i dont get itttttt. so I have decided that i dont care about healthy food anymore. what is your dogs favorite junky kinda food? like is there a colorful yummy kind that isnt those brown cylinder shaped pieces? i want something to mix with her healthy stuff cuz im sick of her not eating.
> 
> i have tried to just sit it out so that when she gets hungry enough she will eat it but that is just not really working.. she eats like a tablespoon of food a day
> 
> ...


She's still a puppy, right? What did the breeder feed her? How were her eating habits there? Can you call and find out?

I don't think too many of us here feed any "junkie kinda food" and I think if you mixed treats (or "junk" with her regular food she is just going to eat the junk--which she cannot thrive on. And I don't think color matters, either.

My last puppy Cam wasn't a big eater--he only ate maybe 3 or 4 tablespoons per day. But he was gaining weight--he gained 1 lb in the 4 weeks that I had him. Is she gaining weight? If so, and if your vet thinks she's healthy, then maybe she just doesn't need much to grow on and I think constantly changing her diet will do more harm that good--just my somewhat inexperienced 2 cents. Good luck!!


----------



## I3rowneyedgrrl (Sep 18, 2006)

she is 5 months.. i have had her over 3 of those months and she was eating nutra puppy for a good while and then just stopped. and by junk food i dont mean mixing treats in, i mean foods like the chicken soup for the puppys soul and stuff and like grammys chicken pot pie stuff. the dog place here says that food isnt as good as the other foods but i wanted to maybe try mixing it in with the good stuff for her. i didnt mean really junk food haha. just kinda how yummy food isnt as good as fast food for us the same goes for puppy foods, some of the healthier foods dont taste as good as the yummier less healthy foods.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> she is 5 months.. i have had her over 3 of those months and she was eating nutra puppy for a good while and then just stopped. and by junk food i dont mean mixing treats in, i mean foods like the chicken soup for the puppys soul and stuff and like grammys chicken pot pie stuff. the dog place here says that food isnt as good as the other foods but i wanted to maybe try mixing it in with the good stuff for her. i didnt mean really junk food haha. just kinda how yummy food isnt as good as fast food for us the same goes for puppy foods, some of the healthier foods dont taste as good as the yummier less healthy foods.[/B]


Actually, Chicken Soup for the Puppy's Soul isn't "junk" at all--it's one of the top brands of dog food out there. It's what I feed Ollie (the puppy formula).

Again, I wouldn't mix in "junk" with her regular food--she will eat the junk and not what's good for her. 

Hope it works out for you guys!


----------



## I3rowneyedgrrl (Sep 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=312784
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm.. yeah i read that a LOT of yall use chicken soup for the puppys soul and so i went up there and asked for that and he said that was the lowest quality food they had and they only keep it in the back for people who insist on using it, which is what really confused me. i have asked for it two time that i have gone it but they have talked me into trying different foods. i dont see why it would be bad food tho if almost everyone here uses it.. weiiird. maybe i will insist on it next time even if they do think its not as good as the others. the ones they have been suggesting just havent been working!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=312792
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obvously the store owner doesn't know how to read a list of ingredients.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sammy Maree was very picky when I got her, as all she was fed was "junk" food from the place I got her.
I tried a few brands and then was told about Royal canine ( I know other brands are better), and I got some samples ( maybe you could) and Sammy just loved it. After about day 2 she tried her fussy stuff again, but I NEVER gave in and now she eats it no problems.
Just be firm, and maybe try something other than nutra.
Good luck


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

Sometimes hand feeding isn't a bad thing. When Nick is feeling lonely he will being me his food one mouthful at a time until I will hand feed it to him, hehe. It's like he just wants some of that good ole' mommy flavor. (He's also especially fond of the mommy flavored water he can get off my ankles after a shower.)

In my amateur opinion, it might be more of an attention issue than a pickiness issue. Nick also is less interested in eating when I'm not in the kitchen (where I keep his food dish).


----------



## lulu813 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi I'm new. I"m having the same issue with my furbaby. She was also eating Nutro for awhile and all of a sudden she didn't like it anymore. So I got her on Royal Canin and she seemed to like she like it for a few days and stopped. I just got Wellness today and she refuses to touch it







I mixed a little of wet food and she's still not eating! She literally hasn't eaten anything for 24 hours now. It's getting quite frustrating


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a very picky eatter too.
I have 3 kinds of food and one day she eats only one then maybe if I put 2 kinds down she won't touch the one she just ate the other day.








I am guilty of mixing a scambled egg in the kibble but she does just pic it out.
Then some days she only eats the adult food or the adult eats the puppy food.







Uhh!!
I am wondering if I should consider vitamins since she is not eatting puppy food very much.
Plus it doesn't help when I give her a piece of turkey for using her potty pad.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Hi I'm new. I"m having the same issue with my furbaby. She was also eating Nutro for awhile and all of a sudden she didn't like it anymore. So I got her on Royal Canin and she seemed to like she like it for a few days and stopped. I just got Wellness today and she refuses to touch it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sammy did the same thing, ate it for a few days and then tried her fussy behaviour again, I just softened the Royal canine ( you can add a teaspoon of plan yoghurt or cottage cheese or even boiled chicken breast fillet to it) and she ate it. Really the secret is to stop changing there foods all the time and stand your ground ( well that is what vet recommened and it worked, as changing there diet all the time isn't healthy for them)

Good luck


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds just like Lacie. She is sooooooooooooooooooooo picky and would rather starve to death than eat what I want her to eat. She will, of course, eat Nellie's food (black lab), but if I put it in Lacie's bowl, she won't eat it.









I finally settled on Royal Canine for Yokies but I do have to put chicken breast on top of it. She eats the chicken breast and then kind of snacks the rest of the day or evening on the Royal Canine. I found that when I mixed the chicken breast with the Royal Canine, she would pick the chicken out and leave the Royal Canine on the floor.









As long as she will eat the Royal Canine at all, I will continue using it.







I settled on the Royal Canine after trying about 9-10 other kinds of premium kibble which she wouldn't eat. At least she will eat the Royal Canine for Yorkies even though it's at her own speed and in her own way. (Thank goodness I have the lab so that the 9-10 other kinds of kibble didn't go to waste







)

By the way, the runner up for Lacie was the Chicken Soup for the Soul brand. She ate that at least 1/2 of the time when I put it down.

With Lacie, I also tried vitamins which she spit out immediately. I finally put them in a little peanut butter or yogurt (after grinding the vitamin up) and she is not able to spit it out.









Don't you just love our spoiled brats!!!!!









Tilly, on the other hand, eats anything and everything -- even if she's not supposed to.







Maybe that's why she's going to be a MOOSE!!!









I think you just have to settle on the one food that your baby will eat at least a little of and then supplement with chicken breast. At least they're little and don't eat much chicken which is pretty cheap.









Lynn (aka Lacie's Mom and Tilly's Mom, too)


----------



## lulu813 (Jan 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=313921
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Royal Canin seem to smell a lot better than the others but it's giving her bad tear stains which is why I wanted to switch her to Wellness. What do you boil the chicken breast with? just water?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Royal Canin seem to smell a lot better than the others but it's giving her bad tear stains which is why I wanted to switch her to Wellness. What do you boil the chicken breast with? just water?[/B]


Hey! I'm using Royal Canine bc I thought I read a thread here that someone said it was good for the tearstains NOT to happen.








I have the puppy and the Westie type. The Westie one smells soo good I am almost tempted to try it.
Note:
My dtr's friend (a boy of course) was at our house and ate the chicken strip jerky treats (brand?) I have for dogs and when she told him they were dog jerky he kept eatting them and said he didn't care bc they are good.








Crazy kids...


----------



## lulu813 (Jan 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=314226
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's it working for you? I'm not positively sure that that's what's making her tear stains worse but I'm only guessing since her stains have been worse since she's been on RC and beet pulp (supposedly this makes tear stains worse) is one of the ingredients in RC, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I switched to Royal Canin and it helped a lot with Nick's staining.

Then again he was eating Purina Healthy Morsels before, which has dye AND beet pulp AND preservatives in it. It might be more a function of his old food being bad than his new food being good.

Most importantly, he likes it. I've always been unimpressed with people who say 'my dog is so picky' and thought, 'yeah right, you're just letting him push you around'. But when Nick would refuse to eat his old food until he was literally throwing up bile, I lost THAT game of chicken and bought him something different. Some of these little guys are both particular AND stubborn.


----------

